# Kreg Miter gauge



## teenagewoodworker

cool great review. I've been looking for a new miter gauge. after i try to make one myself if that doesn't come out good that will probably be my next choice as Incra is too expensive. thanks for the review.


----------



## DaveHerron

Looks like a better choice than the Rockler (see my review) that I just purchased. I keep saying…No more cheap tools and then I go out and buy another cheap solution that I regret for years.


----------



## PCM

I saw this demonstrated at a WW show and purchased it. The aluminum bar has too much flex and significantly degrades what otherwise be a very good product. For the money you could certainly do better. I rarely use mine. I purchased the Rockler sled and am very happy with it.


----------



## Sprague

I have one of these, and i really like it. The feature that I really like is the flip stop. It makes quick work of cutting multiple items the same length. The positive stop pin is also nice. I made a board that hangs on the side of my saw to park it when it is not in use. I think any "Precision" tool needs to be handled with care if you expect it to maintain it's accuracy. I have on occasion wished the fence was a bit longer, but i am using it on a contractor saw and it would likely fall off as the left wing is short.

I like this miter enough to recommend it. There are also lots of other good ones out, so it may come down to personal preference and cost.


----------

